# US Citizen paying taxes on income earned in Australia



## aparker (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm moving to August on a migration visa in September and have an arrangement with an employer there for a position. I didn't realize that I'd have to also pay the US government taxes on income that I earn abroad. Can someone with experience please share how this works.

U.S. Citizens and Resident Aliens Abroad 
U.S. Expat Taxes Drive Americans to Give Up Citizenship - TIME 
Tax liabilities if you are a US citizen living abroad. : Expat Info Desk


----------



## Foxilady (Apr 30, 2013)

Absurd isn't it-  if memory serves the USA is the only developed country to tax it's citizens abroad.... 

I think the world threshold has increased for 2013. $98k roughly. (Converting to American)
It's another expense to add. And if you ever want to go back to the us they will require your taxes for all years out of the country be up to date. 

Some states also tax it's foreign residents- 

You'll def need to seek the advice of professionals on this matter.


----------



## greyang (May 30, 2013)

I'm not an expert on the subject, however I just completed my U.S. taxes for 2012. You can qualify for foreign income tax exclusion for under $92k or something similar. The problem I had was I only lived in Australia for 6 months by the end of the financial year, so I didn't qualify as you have to be here a minimum of 12 months. I was advised to file an extension for my taxes, and when the year was up (the 6th of this month), I filed and received my tax back, rather than having to pay.


----------

